# KATOWICE | Atal Sky+ | 121m | 396ft | 35 fl | U/C



## WhiskeySix (Mar 29, 2009)

Katowice Atal Sky+

Function: residental.
Website: ATAL SKY+
Link to local thread.
The entire complex will consist of 6 buildings.
Tower A, 121.1m, 35fl & buildings B/C/D/E/F, ~51m, 15fl.
Planned completion date - 1Q 2024.

Visualisations:


----------



## WhiskeySix (Mar 29, 2009)

26.12.2021:








Place where the tower will be built:


----------



## WhiskeySix (Mar 29, 2009)

25.03.2022:
































04.03.2022, Tower A:








Source


----------



## WhiskeySix (Mar 29, 2009)

9.07.2022.

A: big hole
B: big hole
C: nothing
D: +1
E: -1
F: +14


----------



## michalchochola (May 19, 2019)

Z okna biura wygląda to tak:


----------



## WhiskeySix (Mar 29, 2009)

25.12.2022.
A: piling 
B: piling 
C: piling
D: +13
E: +9
F: T/O


----------

